# My son was punched in the face yesterday



## SarahFair (Aug 21, 2015)

Yesterday afternoon my youngest son, second grade, was entering the bus from school and bumped into another student. The student immediately became defensive and told him "You better not touch me again or else" to which my spin replied, "No, you better not touch me".

They had a little verbal spat and was over it. 

When it came to that boys and his older brothers stop the older brother pounced over the seat and punched my youngest son in the face. My oldest son was sitting next to him and witnessed the whole incident. 
The whole bus witnessed it from what they said and a few children (including mine) notified the bus driver. My oldest said all she said was, "okay, what's the child's name?" and that was the end of it. 

Once they got home I called the school immediately and they told me that's transportations deal and sent me there. 
Once I got ahold of transportation a lady said, "oh they have all give home. Give me your name number and bus route and we'll call you in the morning after 8"

10am rolls around and no call, so I call and leave a message on the "bully hotline" asking to be called back. 
1pm rolls around and I call the school and notify them off what happened and once again get transferred to transportation, where no one answers. 

An hour later I call back and finally get someone. I tell her what happened and she transfers me to yet another voicemail.

I'm starting to get upset. 
My kids will soon be getting on the bus to come home for the weekend. I don't want this swept under the rug. 

Am I being too demanding and unrealistic by wanting answers today?


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 21, 2015)

unrealistic yes - bureaucrats have no real answer they can give. Truth is your kid was bullied by a lord of the flies cast extra. The drones don't care and aren't going to do anything. 

You aren't allowed to beat the bully or you get sanctioned. 

Teach your kid to defend himself and HE gets in trouble.

The little thug in training is of course mommas little angel.

good luck.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 21, 2015)

Do they have cameras on the bus .


----------



## ribber (Aug 21, 2015)

No you're not being unrealistic.
Sounds a lot like our local school system. No accountability or adequate school leadership.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 21, 2015)

I would call the superintendent and tell him that you are getting the run around.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2015)

This type behavior is becoming all too common. I too would call the superintendent over and over till I got some results.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 21, 2015)

this^^^


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2015)

No you are not being unrealistic! I would be furious! I hope you can get it worked out but incidents like this is why my kids have always been car riders.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 21, 2015)

jimbo4116 said:


> Do they have cameras on the bus .



Yup.



KyDawg said:


> This type behavior is becoming all too common. I too would call the superintendent over and over till I got some results.



Yup.


But, before you go calling the superintendent, what would you like for him to do?

What would be your version of justice?

Just have that in mind before you go calling and asking for action.  That way you can be specific.

At a minimum, the boy needs to be suspended for a week, imo.

I know how I would've solved this back when I was in school, but then...things have changed way way way too much over the past 30 years.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm thinking along the lines of Rj.. Let your older son handle him..off the bus.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 21, 2015)

Teach your kids to defend themselves.  My boy has the green light to do whatever is needed to be done to a bully.

I hate that happened to your child.  Really do.  Don' want to come across as a calloused individual..


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 21, 2015)

My older son did want to defend him but knows the consequences of doing so in today's world. 

The transportation ended up calling me back and said they are going to review the tape Monday morning and if the kid is found punching my son he will be removed from the bus. 
She gave me her direct number to call if there were any more incidences with this student. 

I just wanted it reported in case of an on going issue. 
My kids have had trouble every year in this school.
We are definitely looking to Tanager them out due to the low test scores and bullying issues that go on.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 21, 2015)

I know the consequences too, but I've already told my son what will happen if he defends himself and I will be there to defend him from the school.

Don't let the government scare you to make you think it's okay to be a victim.........  That is poop..  I hope your oldest gets a little payback.


----------



## Lilly001 (Aug 21, 2015)

Georgia law may be different. But in Fl you would have two choices.
You can allow the school/bus people to handle it according to their policy. Or you can report it to the LE with jurisdiction as a criminal assalt/battery.
How it goes from there is up to the parties involved. Some jurisdictions follow the laws, some play by their own rules.
Just prepare to be frustrated.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 21, 2015)

*assault*

Yeah, it's assault and battery.

I'd try to find out who the kid is and talk to his parents. Tell them you want to see the boy punished in a meaningful way.  If they agree (unlikely), let them make life bad for the kid and hope he learns his lesson. Keep it private and out of the government's hands.

If the bully's parents take his side or try to blow you off and say it's no big deal, then since they have shown you that they are the kind of people who aren't good responsible citizens but instead are the kind of semi-civilized humanoids that need a big brother government to crack down on them, go ahead and turn the government goons loose on them.

Report the boy to the police for assault and insist on pressing charges in juvenile court. 

Make sure the police report says that you tried to work this out with his parents, but they were unwilling to see the obvious truth that their son was wrong (or just didn't care, whichever applies).  Maybe DFCS will be paying that family a visit, too, to see if those parents are actually filling the role of parents or just letting the boys grow up wild and savage.


----------



## Robert28 (Aug 21, 2015)

Do you know how to get in contact with the other kids parents?


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 21, 2015)

I like gunnsmokeers suggestion. I once had a similar problem and talked to the principal with a letter in my hand addressed to the superintendent. Said if I didn't like the way she handled it, the letter was getting dropped in the mailbox on my way home.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Aug 21, 2015)

i think i'd be more upset if my kid didn't swing back.  put him in wrestling.  he won't put up with it down the road.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2015)

Interesting thread! 

It's unfortunate that it can't be handled between the two boys themselves like it was back in old times out on the playground or a an empty field after school. Usually it was off of school property though.

I can't count the times I, along with about 100 other kids, maybe more, witnessed a bully get his butt kicked in a good old fashioned fist fight/wrestling match off of school property after school when he/she(believe it or not) picked on the wrong kid one time too many. Myself included.

That would be my preference for settling it, but we all know that method has gone down the tubes nowadays.

Hope it gets resolved for you and your sons, Sarah.


----------



## work2play2 (Aug 21, 2015)

Robert28 said:


> Do you know how to get in contact with the other kids parents?



this. if the school doesnt do anything make his parents a promise that if it happens again you will not be contacting the school.

yes its wrong but that would be the way i did it


----------



## riverbank (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry for your sons luck on the bus, things have sure changed as far as ways to handle it. I'm 27 years old and was raised not to fight unless it was a last resort type deal. Or unless someone laid there hands on me. And I would get my butt tore up if I went around fighting and acting like an idiot on purpose so I knew better. One time in the 7th grade a guy thought he was going to push me around and I wouldn't do anything.  I played back everything my dad told me. I said don't put your hands on me hoss !!! My dad always says hoss..lol. He shoved me and I gave him one more warning.  He dropped his bag and I said you better not do it !! He went for another shove and I beat him to the punch. Literally.  I had lost it and went off pretty good. We were both throwing blows but he got the worst end of the deal by far. Black eyes , lips and all. Well I know I had the right to defend myself but we got in a bunch of trouble. And my dad almost did to. They were talking about pressing charges and stuff. I still think it's okay for kids to defend themselves,  but the trouble people can get into is ridiculous!  Good luck and I hope you get it all straightened out. I would hate knowing my step kids had anxiety about riding the bus , for any reason.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 21, 2015)

Depends on your sons personality, if he's timid and non-confrontational, call and force action to be taken on the bully. It he's more assertive, give him the ok to punch back.
I'm dealing with a similar situation myself. My youngest (8) has been being pestered verbally by a little bully for awhile. My boy is quiet and low key and takes things to heart. After several attempts by me and the wife to stop the behavior and  complete lack of discipline  from the other parent, I gave my son permission to handle it.  He did. Once a bully sees a victim, they won't stop until that victim punches them in the mouth.  Mine know to not start it, but they have full right to give a good account of themselves.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Aug 21, 2015)

Strange they said it was a transportation issue? I know where I drive it is up to administration at the students school to handle discipline . As a driver I would have got your boys up front to protect them until it was handled . A drivers job is to get kids safely to/ from school.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 21, 2015)

I dont want my kids fighting back because I want to get them transferred out of that school with clean records due to the schools low test scores and on going bullying issues (not just this kid, it seems to be a trend among students).

My oldest got his head slammed into the emergency exit one year and the school handled it. I guess they changed policy this year because I have never had to deal with transportation before. 

My oldest said this morning while the kid was walking to his seat he balled his fist up and started bucking up like he was going to do it again but he told his friend to look at him and watch him so the kid backed down. 
Its bull my kids have to put up with such ill behavior. 

I dont know the kid or his parents. My kids dont even know who he is because they are new.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 22, 2015)

My son had a school bus issue in summer school.

Goto principle. If the school district  has a police force, call them.

File charges. Do not take this without a fight.

The other kid is now in the juvenile justice system.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 22, 2015)

See if the bus had a video recorder too! And press charges!!!!


----------



## BigCats (Aug 22, 2015)

My son was getting bullied once , I gave him my aproval to take care of it how ever he had to ,it ended up costing my a 60 doc visit because when my boy finally had enough him whipped the other kid pretty bad ended up busting the kids nose ,run him up into the lockers busted blood vessels in the kids eyes, but just as I told my son I'd take care of it when he got in trouble because I believe if a kid don't stand up for himself he will get pushed around the rest of his school life. I don't promote my child to fight but I raise them not to take any either , after that wooping my boy never had any bully problems again.


----------



## BigCats (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh and If you leave a message that you are gonna get on the bus and handle it yourself they will call you back ASAP had to do this with another child once.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 22, 2015)

Lawyer up and let them handle it.


----------



## Bigtimber (Aug 22, 2015)

Lots of things have changed over the years in some peoples eyes . However if a boy or man lets a bully push them around they will likely be pushing them around the rest of there lives. Perhaps bad advice but I'd encourage him to man up. Might have to take a beating....maybe  a couple....but as long as you give everything you got..........a bully will learn your not a lot of fun to be picking on  if he s  got to take some licks every time he does.


----------



## Horns (Aug 22, 2015)

What school is this Sarah if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DAVE (Aug 22, 2015)

Bigtimber said:


> Lots of things have changed over the years in some peoples eyes . However if a boy or man lets a bully push them around they will likely be pushing them around the rest of there lives. Perhaps bad advice but I'd encourage him to man up. Might have to take a beating....maybe  a couple....but as long as you give everything you got..........a bully will learn your not a lot of fun to be picking on  if he s  got to take some licks every time he does.



This is correct. The bully may not be on the bus but he is still at school and if it is not this bully there will always be another. Your kid is in the second grade and has a whole lot of school years ahead, how he handles this will affect him from now on. As parents you want to protect the kid but you won't always be there and the kid has to learn how to handle these things on his own. Tell him and his brother to fight back.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 22, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> Teach your kids to defend themselves.  My boy has the green light to do whatever is needed to be done to a bully.
> 
> I hate that happened to your child.  Really do.  Don' want to come across as a calloused individual..



But the reality is most schools have a "zero tolerance" policy these days. So if your child defends himself, he gets in just as much (or more) trouble than the child that started it! So if your child has a green light from you to defend himself, be prepared for the fallout. I'm 53 years old. Kids punching each other and fighting each other was a common thing and I lived in a very "non ghetto" small town in Illinois. 
The teachers or bus drivers broke it up and that was that, but sometimes kids would get suspended or whatever. Sometimes parents would have to get involved with the school. My point is it was handled right there, that day at the lowest level. We have all this technology these days but it still takes ten times longer to get a problem resolved.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 22, 2015)

No offense here . Don't teach your boys to be a sissy it's a age ole kid thing. Kids need to learn to protect themselves. Don't start it but certainly don't take it don't let no one run you over. It won't take but a good butt whooping and he won't get messed with again...


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 22, 2015)

Put them in Karate, best money I ever spent.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Lawyer up and let them handle it.



Lawyer up because one little boy punched another little boy?  That's where our society is today unfortunately.


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 22, 2015)

My 2 older boys are 6 and 8. Ive told them dont start anything but you stand up for yourself. Even if you take a whipping you'll learn from it. Also told them all you have is family and you stick up for each other. That being said they are pretty rough and go at it with each other a little but they are both the type that dont like to get in trouble at school. Just tell your boys you will worry about the school.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 23, 2015)

My kids aren't afraid to defend themselves. They rough each other up on a regular basis. 

They know we are trying to make a move out of our current schooling situation and have a better chance with a clean record. 

I do not do not do not want them going to the middle school they ate assigned. 
We are going to try to move in the next year but in case that doesn't happen we want to transfer out and stand a better chance with clean records. 


I myself am wondering why they didn't notify ME.
Multiple kids told the bus driver it happened and they said she sort of just shrugged her shoulders and said, "okay".
If she didn't file a report is that not negligence on her part? 
I get a call from the school I'd my child falls on the play ground but they can't call me if he gets punched in the face?


----------



## caughtinarut (Aug 23, 2015)

It is always easier to give the runaround over the phone than it is when you are standing in front of them. If there are problems go directly to the school. If the school administration seem like they are going to sweep it under the rug, your last statement would be that "I'm sure the newspaper and local tv station would be interested in knowing this school does not take bullying seriously." They don't want bad publicity so things would get done then. I


----------



## Luke0927 (Aug 23, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> My kids aren't afraid to defend themselves. They rough each other up on a regular basis.
> 
> They know we are trying to make a move out of our current schooling situation and have a better chance with a clean record.
> 
> ...




Good idea on the middle school, that has us concearned too....That's where trouble begins a lot of times (bad influences etc...), Home school maybe a good idea for middle school something we are not ruling out.


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 23, 2015)

We have had the same trouble n the past.We went through the proper channels and the kid got into trouble.When they were over their "probation period" the kid came back and started again.I told my kids to go on and handle it themselves like they were taught.Next thing we know the school officer is involved and according to the schools zero tolerance policy my kid got the same punishment as the bully.Luckily after the third time it happened one of the kids actually had a cell video and the school officer took care of it.We havent had any trouble much this year but I am sure it will come.America is raising a bunch of pansies who arent allowed to take care of themselves.I wish we could still be like we were when I was a kid.If you had a problem you took care of it.Sometimes you win,sometimes you lose.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 23, 2015)

Just read the first few posts. Not the whole thread, so someone may have already said this.

I'm the only boy. Like rj said we handled our business back in the day. With 2 younger sisters, you can imagine how many
faces I punched. That was a different time though.

If it were my kids, SOMBODY would see my happy tail
EVERYDAY until the lil' punk was punished.

Sarah, lay the smack down on the monkeys for a VERY SHORT
and make SURE you have no problem letting them know YOU ARE going to the ORGAN GRINDER.. 
They know some heads could possibly roll if you have to take it to the top. 

Or.. just act like me. GO STRAIGHT TO THE TOP.

Hurry though.. gooberment films have a way of "getting lost"
unless it's in their favour.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 23, 2015)

oldfella1962 said:


> But the reality is most schools have a "zero tolerance" policy these days. So if your child defends himself, he gets in just as much (or more) trouble than the child that started it! So if your child has a green light from you to defend himself, be prepared for the fallout. I'm 53 years old. Kids punching each other and fighting each other was a common thing and I lived in a very "non ghetto" small town in Illinois.
> The teachers or bus drivers broke it up and that was that, but sometimes kids would get suspended or whatever. Sometimes parents would have to get involved with the school. My point is it was handled right there, that day at the lowest level. We have all this technology these days but it still takes ten times longer to get a problem resolved.



I refuse to conform to the modern day norm of it's okay to be a victim..........

My boy isn't a bully, he never will be. But....  It will be a cold day in CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored when I teach my kid to be a victim.   To CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored with the consequences in acted by a B. S. Govt institution completely engulfed in  politically correct ideas and philosophy's.....

Let's face it people. We are human beings. Civilized but human....  Sometimes we solve problems with our fist, knees, and elbows. It happens...


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 23, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> I refuse to conform to the modern day norm of it's okay to be a victim..........
> 
> My boy isn't a bully, he never will be. But....  It will be a cold day in CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored when I teach my kid to be a victim.   To CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored with the consequences in acted by a B. S. Govt institution completely engulfed in  politically correct ideas and philosophy's.....
> 
> Let's face it people. We are human beings. Civilized but human....  Sometimes we solve problems with our fist, knees, and elbows. It happens...



I've told my son (a 1st grader next year) to tell at first, but if that doesn't solve the problem, then I expect him to fight and win.  The only problem is that I, like most people, can't afford to send my kids to private school or to home school.  The system stinks right now for the good kids.  The bad kids don't care, they will fight and their parents don't care what happens to them.  They will bully and fight because they have nothing to lose, the kids with good grades can't fight back or they are treated the exact same as the bully and suspended or kicked out of school.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Aug 23, 2015)

No matter where you guys move to there will be another kid just like or worse than the one now. Definitely go to the top at school and let the superintendent know this will not fly and self defense is your children's next step and they better not get in trouble for defending themselves or the whole issue will be plastered everywhere you can get media coverage.

I would teach them how to defend themselves at all levels. Right now it's small and non life threatening but some day them making a quick decision to do something might save there lives! 

I've taught my 15 and 16 yr old children there whole lives to be humble and gentle but if your ever in a questionable situation never turn your back to the threat and if you have to defend, do it with everything you got till the threat is a non threat. Never look for trouble just be willing to do what you can to squash it if need be, heck with what consequences may come if it's truly life or death some day, I wanna live!
Thought this pic was an eye opener for some who get to relaxed thinking someone else will always protect them.


----------



## Darien1 (Aug 24, 2015)

In the world we grew up in the bully would have been dealt with by the older brother.  How ever today the school tries to smooth everything over and nothing is done.  I worked in Law Enforcement for 36 years.  This is an assault against your son.  Call the agency that has jurisdiction and file a juvenile complaint.  If the school system has it's own internal police force I guess it would be the place to start.  If they refuse to take "official" action then contact the sheriff's department or city police.  By official action, I mean juvenile court.  Your tone of voice should be to get attention and I would liberally use the term lawsuit against any one who does not respond to what you need done.  That's all anyone seems to understand any more.  This is not a school issue it is a crime and needs to be dealt with as such in a Court of Law and not the principal's office.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 25, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> I refuse to conform to the modern day norm of it's okay to be a victim..........
> 
> My boy isn't a bully, he never will be. But....  It will be a cold day in CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored when I teach my kid to be a victim.   To CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored with the consequences in acted by a B. S. Govt institution completely engulfed in  politically correct ideas and philosophy's.....
> 
> Let's face it people. We are human beings. Civilized but human....  Sometimes we solve problems with our fist, knees, and elbows. It happens...


My daughter just turned 5 and we regularly play fight, she's got a pretty good right hook for 42lbs. I've told her every time to hit first, don't wait on the other person to start it. She's not gonna bully but she ain't gonna be a victim either if I can help it. And as far as getting kicked out of school, so be it. She don't need to be in that school anyhow and I'll home-school her if I have to. Life is rough and I ain't raising no babies.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 25, 2015)

caughtinarut said:


> It is always easier to give the runaround over the phone than it is when you are standing in front of them. If there are problems go directly to the school. If the school administration seem like they are going to sweep it under the rug, your last statement would be that "I'm sure the newspaper and local tv station would be interested in knowing this school does not take bullying seriously." They don't want bad publicity so things would get done then. I



This. 

Don't confront the parents. There's too many things that can go wrong there with only he said/she said as a result. People aren't as reasonable, on average, as they they used to be. 

I'm sorry it happened, but get in the administration's face and don't back down. The kid deserves punishment. Tell the principal, or whomever you end up getting to sit down with you, that you want to review the tape with them so you can see for yourself what happened.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 25, 2015)

I cant believe some of you would get LE envolved in this much less lawyers.....

Its just a couple of kids being kids...

If i was the kid who got punched the last thing id want is my mommy getting involved..  Thatll just give the bully more ammo.....

Id be more concerned with why the older brother didnt step in than anything else....

SMH


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 26, 2015)

Ive contacted the school once again and once again I was given the number to someone in transportation and once again I had to leave a message and once again I have not been called back. 

Its getting ridiculous.
Ill be contacting the school board tomorrow. 
The actual school will literally have nothing to do with it. 


I will not be confronting the parents. They are irrational. 
The boy started another fight (not physical) and got spit on. He got off the bus, threw a pine cone at the window, and when his mother asked why he did that my sons said all the mothers (a bunch of moms stand at an apartment complex entrance) started raising cane screaming they were going to call 911. 

Ive had enough.


----------



## work2play2 (Aug 26, 2015)

hmmmm. u live in monroe ga. the city right? these people live in apt. complex. throwing pine cones a school buses. mom raising cane acting like what sounds like to be a animal. with other parents around that appear to like that behavior. yeah.... I think i know what may be the problem. I too am selling my house next yr and moving elsewhere. good luck today


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 26, 2015)

I love Monroe and dont want to leave. I just want out of this district.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> My daughter just turned 5 and we regularly play fight, she's got a pretty good right hook for 42lbs. I've told her every time to hit first, don't wait on the other person to start it. She's not gonna bully but she ain't gonna be a victim either if I can help it. And as far as getting kicked out of school, so be it. She don't need to be in that school anyhow and I'll home-school her if I have to. Life is rough and I ain't raising no babies.



My son is 4 and i'm slowly teaching him defense.
In a few years he should be good to go.  If he has an issue as a teen and can't handle it, dad can step in.  Kid or parents...dad will handle it. 



SarahFair said:


> Ive contacted the school once again and once again I was given the number to someone in transportation and once again I had to leave a message and once again I have not been called back.
> 
> Its getting ridiculous.
> Ill be contacting the school board tomorrow.
> ...



Sweetheart, I think it may be time to get out of that school district.  North Gwinnett has some of the best schools in metro, I highly doubt they would let any of this nonsense transpire.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 26, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> I love Monroe and dont want to leave. I just want out of this district.



Your options are mostly likely:  Private School (which may be very expensive).  OR move into another district.  

From what you are describing, it sounds more like "Atlanta" VS the suburbs.  Trash egging on at apartment complex stops AND a district that doesn't care.

Doesn't sound like this issue will be going away if you keep them where they're at.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## GA native (Aug 26, 2015)

Back in my day, you hit him back. 

But I don't know what you do now, with the touchy feely libs running everything. Most likely, they will suspend both boys for fighting.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 26, 2015)

Good luck Sarah.  I think your ultimate goal will not come easy to you, but sincerely wish you the best.  

Take care.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 26, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> I love Monroe and dont want to leave. I just want out of this district.



Private school or home school. It is a chunk of change....but worth it imo.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 26, 2015)

Two words, Police Report! I think that this bully needs to find out what happens to bully's no matter how old they are. As far as the bus driver I would at least file a complaint because she failed in her duty to protect your son. Do not fail to take action. This punk could have really hurt your child. It appears he was older than your son. Take Action!


----------



## donald-f (Aug 27, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Private school or home school. It is a chunk of change....but worth it imo.



My grandson is in the 9th grade and has lived with my wife and I since birth. I am retired on disability and I have home schooled him. This is his 3rd year. He is receiving his school through Georgia Cyber Academy. There is no cost for this and they ship all of his books and materials FREE. He received a new desktop computer, moniter, and printer when he started this program. They have live classes online along with other classes to complete each day. Now that he is in high school they requested the desktop computer to be returned and sent him a new HP laptop. You need to print some material for reference and they send a check for $49.00 every 6 months to cover the cost of ink. If you would like more info on this program send me a PM and I will be glad to help you. Donald


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 27, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Lawyer up because one little boy punched another little boy?  That's where our society is today unfortunately.



Yes if She's looking for the results she wants.Seems all calls to the school and transportation dept has fallen on deaf ears.A call or letter from a lawyer will get the ball rolling
Might be a punch one day but his daddy's pistol that he snuck in his book bag the next.
Just curious do you have school aged children?


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 27, 2015)

GA native said:


> Back in my day, you hit him back.
> 
> But I don't know what you do now, with the touchy feely libs running everything. *Most likely, they will suspend both boys for fighting*.



That ,a school tribunal and alternative school for the rest of the year


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 27, 2015)

Im becoming so frustrated. 

I called the superintendent today and said I wanted to lodge a complaint against transportation.

They listened to what I had to say and you know what they did? 
Transferred me to transportation 

This time I got ahold of someone the family knows and she's helped me more in the last 10 minutes than anyone has in the past week. 

I just hate that we have to "know" someone to get something done. 
What about the parents who don't know anyone?


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 27, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Two words, Police Report! I think that this bully needs to find out what happens to bully's no matter how old they are. As far as the bus driver I would at least file a complaint because she failed in her duty to protect your son. Do not fail to take action. This punk could have really hurt your child. It appears he was older than your son. Take Action!



Really?  if I had a police report filed everytime I got into an altercation as a kid, I'd have a rapsheet a mile long.....

Sometimes you just got let kids be kids.....  what lesson is the boy learning from having his mom fight all his battles for him?

As a parent, your job is to teach your kids how to take care of themselves and make them understand that one day you won't be there to fight their battles for them.....

The sooner those lessons start, the better IMO

By the way, the bus drivers job is to drive the bus, not be a kids personal body guard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

swampstalker24 said:


> Really?  if I had a police report filed everytime I got into an altercation as a kid, I'd have a rapsheet a mile long.....
> 
> Sometimes you just got let kids be kids.....  what lesson is the boy learning from having his mom fight all his battles for him?
> 
> ...



I agree, but the times have changed since we were kids, for the worse.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 27, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> Im becoming so frustrated.
> 
> I called the superintendent today and said I wanted to lodge a complaint against transportation.
> 
> ...



That's when you call the local news stations, IMO.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 27, 2015)

Bigtimber said:


> Lots of things have changed over the years in some peoples eyes . However if a boy or man lets a bully push them around they will likely be pushing them around the rest of there lives. Perhaps bad advice but I'd encourage him to man up. Might have to take a beating....maybe  a couple....but as long as you give everything you got..........a bully will learn your not a lot of fun to be picking on  if he s  got to take some licks every time he does.



This. It's the only way, other than moving, that it will stop. Even if you move, there will always be another just like him.


Brothers take up for each other no matter the consequences.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yes if She's looking for the results she wants.Seems all calls to the school and transportation dept has fallen on deaf ears.A call or letter from a lawyer will get the ball rolling
> Might be a punch one day but his daddy's pistol that he snuck in his book bag the next.
> Just curious do you have school aged children?



I do have children.  I'm also around school children every day.  I've been blessed to work in one of the best high schools in the state for the last 16 years.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 27, 2015)

swampstalker24 said:


> Really?  if I had a police report filed everytime I got into an altercation as a kid, I'd have a rapsheet a mile long.....
> 
> Sometimes you just got let kids be kids.....  what lesson is the boy learning from having his mom fight all his battles for him?
> 
> ...





SpotandStalk said:


> This. It's the only way, other than moving, that it will stop. Even if you move, there will always be another just like him.
> 
> 
> Brothers take up for each other no matter the consequences.



I agree to a point but you guys are missing the point. Her and her kids are trying to keep their noses clean in an effort to get the kids into a better school district. Schools are zero tolerance grounds now. Doesn't matter who started the fight, who finished it and who was just defending themselves. In todays school system, all parties are guilty regardless of circumstance. At this point, I seriously doubt anything will be done by the school so hopefully these young-uns can get the transfer into a better situation sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 27, 2015)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> Its getting ridiculous.
> Ill be contacting the school board tomorrow.
> The actual school will literally have nothing to do with it.



The school has to get involved, they are legally responsible for your child's safety and welfare from the moment they get on the bus in the morning until the moment they step off in the afternoon.



			
				SarahFair said:
			
		

> I will not be confronting the parents. They are irrational.



Ah.  This is probably where your problems lie.  The school has no doubt dealt with these crazy parents and wants nothing more to do with them.  

Call the school request a meeting with the principal and a school resource officer.   At this meeting, inform them that you wish the student to be disciplined in whatever manner the school normally handles such issues.  If they refuse to discipline the child, or refuse you the meeting, inform them that you will be going to the local sheriff/PD and asking for an assault charge against the child, then going to the local and state school boards and lodging a complaint against the school, the principal, the bus driver, and the resource officer.

No hysterics, just be matter-of-fact and businesslike.  Do this, make it right, or I do this.  Make sure they understand you will do it.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 27, 2015)

Police Report. Police report.


----------



## humdandy (Aug 27, 2015)

Let me play Devil's advocate:

Your son pushes another kid, they have words.......the other kid punches him in the face because his father is BuckyT and he told him not to take crap from anyone.........and you are mad?

BTW, go talk with the principal and talk with him or her first.

Good luck!


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 27, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That's when you call the local news stations, IMO.



Yea I can see the headline on the front page of fox news already

"Boy punches boy on bus, mother outraged!"


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 27, 2015)

humdandy said:


> Let me play Devil's advocate:
> 
> Your son pushes another kid, they have words.......the other kid punches him in the face because his father is BuckyT and he told him not to take crap from anyone.........and you are mad?
> 
> ...



I'd be willing to bet the video of the incident tells a different story that what was told to mom......  usually always does


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 27, 2015)

swampstalker24 said:


> Yea I can see the headline on the front page of fox news already
> 
> "Boy punches boy on bus, mother outraged!"



"School system gives mother run around after her son was assaulted on the bus," is more likely, just not on FNC. WSB, or her local equivalent, isn't unreasonable. 

But don't let that stop you from mocking me for my opinions.


----------



## humdandy (Aug 27, 2015)

swampstalker24 said:


> I'd be willing to bet the video of the incident tells a different story that what was told to mom......  usually always does



Sure does, however you still won't get what happened before they got on the bus.

Many of the videos are video only, not sound.

I have no idea one way or the other.

Again, she should go to the principal and talk to him or her.

Good luck.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 27, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> "School system gives mother run around after her son was assaulted on the bus," is more likely, just not on FNC. WSB, or her local equivalent, isn't unreasonable.
> 
> But don't let that stop you from mocking me for my opinions.



Not mocking you, just the crazy headlines that actually make it on the front page of foxnews....


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 27, 2015)

biggdogg said:


> I agree to a point but you guys are missing the point. Her and her kids are trying to keep their noses clean in an effort to get the kids into a better school district. Schools are zero tolerance grounds now. Doesn't matter who started the fight, who finished it and who was just defending themselves. In todays school system, all parties are guilty regardless of circumstance. At this point, I seriously doubt anything will be done by the school so hopefully these young-uns can get the transfer into a better situation sooner rather than later.


Exactly. 
Trust me, I saw red when it happened but I'm keeping a level head in case we do not move in time to get redistricted. They will not accept my kids if they have a record. 
Schools are zero tolerance. 



humdandy said:


> Let me play Devil's advocate:
> 
> Your son pushes another kid, they have words.......the other kid punches him in the face because his father is BuckyT and he told him not to take crap from anyone.........and you are mad?
> 
> ...


My kid didn't push the kid 
They bumped into each other getting on the bus and the little brother popped off at the mouth, which my younger son got punched in the face by the older brother for defending himself. 

I've warned the school,  transportation,  and the super that if this isn't handled the way they say it needs to be I'm going to tell my kids to defend themselves next time since not a single one of them is willing to. 

I let my kids handle their own, I'm not a coddler by any means but in this circumstance Im just trying to make a clean break.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 27, 2015)

Fixin' to send you a PM.. Give me a few to get up some numbers.


----------



## Robert28 (Aug 27, 2015)

If public schools are "zero tolerance" than what's the deal with all the violence and out of control behavior at them?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2015)

Robert28 said:


> If public schools are "zero tolerance" than what's the deal with all the violence and out of control behavior at them?



It only applies to _certain_ ones!


----------



## quinn (Aug 28, 2015)

My kid didn't push the kid 
They bumped into each other getting on the bus and the little brother popped off at the mouth, which my younger son got punched in the face by the older brother for defending himself. 

It sounds like the whole story might not be being told. We all love our kids and will always take their side. I didn't understand in the beginning that it was a older brother who punched yours in the face. The two younger ones got into a verbal exchange, nobody knows what was said to either boy. It ended at that, the other boy went and told his big brother what happened and what was said. The older brother then came and defended his little brother by punching your son. I'm not siding with anyone on the matter because there's a lot if details that are unclear. I'm just trying to look at both sides of the story. Unfortunately there's no audio on thre video. With a zero tolerence policy all three may get kicked off the bus. I'm sorry this happened to your son and hopes it all gets worked out.


----------



## humdandy (Aug 28, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> Exactly.
> Trust me, I saw red when it happened but I'm keeping a level head in case we do not move in time to get redistricted. They will not accept my kids if they have a record.
> Schools are zero tolerance.
> 
> ...



I'm playing Devil's advocate!  This is most certainly what the other kid will say.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 28, 2015)

swampstalker24 said:


> Not mocking you, just the crazy headlines that actually make it on the front page of foxnews....



Fair 'nuff. I read that wrong then. My apologies.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 28, 2015)

quinn said:


> My kid didn't push the kid
> They bumped into each other getting on the bus and the little brother popped off at the mouth, which my younger son got punched in the face by the older brother for defending himself.
> 
> It sounds like the whole story might not be being told. We all love our kids and will always take their side. I didn't understand in the beginning that it was a older brother who punched yours in the face. The two younger ones got into a verbal exchange, nobody knows what was said to either boy. It ended at that, the other boy went and told his big brother what happened and what was said. The older brother then came and defended his little brother by punching your son. I'm not siding with anyone on the matter because there's a lot if details that are unclear. I'm just trying to look at both sides of the story. Unfortunately there's no audio on thre video. With a zero tolerence policy all three may get kicked off the bus. I'm sorry this happened to your son and hopes it all gets worked out.




Yup.....

If it was my kid, I'd just leave well enough alone and let by gones be by gones.....

I'd hate to make a fuss, only to find out it was my kid who was the bully and deserved to get wholloped....


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 28, 2015)

Sarah, have you seen the video?  

It would seem prudent for you to demand to see it and then move forward with this issue _after_ you are certain of what transpired.  

Your kid may be in the right and hopefully is, but we as parents should never simply assume we are being told the whole/true story and should check it out in depth if possible...and in this case it seems that it should be possible since there is a video.


----------



## ArchMom (Aug 28, 2015)

Had this happen to my daughter once.  Just nip it in the bud and make a police report.  It is assault period.  They will go to the school after you make the report.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 28, 2015)

quinn said:


> My kid didn't push the kid
> They bumped into each other getting on the bus and the little brother popped off at the mouth, which my younger son got punched in the face by the older brother for defending himself.
> 
> It sounds like the whole story might not be being told. We all love our kids and will always take their side. I didn't understand in the beginning that it was a older brother who punched yours in the face. The two younger ones got into a verbal exchange, nobody knows what was said to either boy. It ended at that, the other boy went and told his big brother what happened and what was said. The older brother then came and defended his little brother by punching your son. I'm not siding with anyone on the matter because there's a lot if details that are unclear. I'm just trying to look at both sides of the story. Unfortunately there's no audio on thre video. With a zero tolerence policy all three may get kicked off the bus. I'm sorry this happened to your son and hopes it all gets worked out.



So in other words you weren't there and can't verify Sarahfairs child's story, but you are willing to completely make up a story and bet it's the truth.  Sometimes kids just tell the truth and until someone has proven otherwise, I trust my kid-trust but verify.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 29, 2015)

The story is backed up with the boy down the street. 
Transportation "can't find the videos from that day".

Friday my oldest son came home steaming mad saying that same kid has been pushing him around all week on the bus and then started slapping and flicking him on the back of the head,  taunting my son,  "what? You ain't goin do nothin".

Numerous children on the bus told the driver and she just told them all to be quiet and sit back down. 

I know she's not a baby sitter, but when there is an issue, it needs to be handled. 
I called transportation immediately and had to leave a message, again. 

I told my kid I'm giving them till Monday to kick the kid off the bus and come Tuesday if he touched him again to just let him have it, even if the kid knocks him back to just let loose and go at it. 
This kid is getting out of hand.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 30, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> The story is backed up with the boy down the street.
> Transportation "can't find the videos from that day".
> 
> Friday my oldest son came home steaming mad saying that same kid has been pushing him around all week on the bus and then started slapping and flicking him on the back of the head,  taunting my son,  "what? You ain't goin do nothin".
> ...


 good for you.  9 times out of 10 a good old fashioned fight will settle things between boys. And the good thing about young kids fighting is that nobody usually gets hurt.


----------



## kevincarden (Aug 30, 2015)

Yep. A good ole whop to the booger box should fix the problem. Always told my boys "not to start fights but never walk away from one" Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Aug 30, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> The story is backed up with the boy down the street.
> Transportation "can't find the videos from that day".
> 
> Friday my oldest son came home steaming mad saying that same kid has been pushing him around all week on the bus and then started slapping and flicking him on the back of the head,  taunting my son,  "what? You ain't goin do nothin".
> ...


Can't find the video??? Unbelievable !! Our buses have a system called 24-7 they record to a dvr and store several months before erasing. Just like them saying its a transportation problem, who in the transportation department is trained to handle discipline ? Sounds like they are scared of the other parents or tired of dealing with them. Also sounds like the school system is screwed up where discipline is concerned.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 31, 2015)

He said he's not sure if the bus driver was on a different bus due to her bus being broken down.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 1, 2015)

Alright, they found the video of the incident, told the bus driver of it so she could separate them for the afternoon route, and the boy is off the bus from here on out. 

Gah, it was like an act of congress but Im glad it was handled in a way that keeps my kids records clean.
I do understand not letting my kids become victims, but in this case I needed to play chess, not checkers due to possible future circumstances.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Glad they finally handled it.


----------



## Robert28 (Sep 1, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> Alright, they found the video of the incident, told the bus driver of it so she could separate them for the afternoon route, and the boy is off the bus from here on out.
> 
> Gah, it was like an act of congress but Im glad it was handled in a way that keeps my kids records clean.
> I do understand not letting my kids become victims, but in this case I needed to play chess, not checkers due to possible future circumstances.



I'm glad you kept after it and forced them to reconcile the situation! It's their responsibility, you shouldnt have to twist their arm. I think they realized you weren't going away and they were worried they'd be receiving a letter from an attorney soon.


----------



## humdandy (Sep 1, 2015)

Good news!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> Alright, they found the video of the incident, told the bus driver of it so she could separate them for the afternoon route, and the boy is off the bus from here on out.
> 
> Gah, it was like an act of congress but Im glad it was handled in a way that keeps my kids records clean.
> I do understand not letting my kids become victims, but in this case I needed to play chess, not checkers due to possible future circumstances.



You done good Sarah.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 1, 2015)

Good job SarahFair!


----------



## Killdee (Sep 1, 2015)

good job!!


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 3, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> Alright, they found the video of the incident, told the bus driver of it so she could separate them for the afternoon route, and the boy is off the bus from here on out.
> 
> Gah, it was like an act of congress but Im glad it was handled in a way that keeps my kids records clean.
> I do understand not letting my kids become victims, but in this case I needed to play chess, not checkers due to possible future circumstances.



Good job keeping a level head.  Going all "John Wayne" usually isn't the best first approach.


----------

